# Dopaminergics.....go!



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Post anything you know that might help increase dopamine. Please back it up with research where possible. GO!!


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been experimenting with low doses of oregano oil and I feel like it has helped my SA. I don't feel stimulated at all but I have been extremely motivated to get up and do stuff for the last couple of days. I usually sit around vegetation on my computer. I went to the gym and talked to people. I didn't feel the normal hesitation and paranoia I usually do. I also called up friends just to say hello. That's something I don't normally do, either. Took my dog for walk, cooked, you get the picture. Unlike other substances I've used before, I don't actually "feel it" working, I just act more normal and balanced in a social environment. It could be a placebo effect but I wasn't using it for my SA so this was a little unexpected. Anyways, it turns out that one of the essential oil in Oregano called carvacrol, actually has a dopaminergic effect. It's also interesting that I experience an improvement at significantly lower doses than that used in the study.



> *Antidepressant-like effect of carvacrol (5-Isopropyl-2-methylphenol) in mice: involvement of dopaminergic system.*
> 
> Abstract
> Carvacrol (5-isopropyl-2-methylphenol) is a monoterpenic phenol present in the essential oil of many plants. It is the major component of the essential oil fraction of oregano and thyme. In this study, the effect of carvacrol was investigated in two behavioral models, the forced swimming and tail suspension tests in mice, to investigate the possible antidepressant effect of this substance. Additionally, the mechanisms involved in the antidepressant-like effect of carvacrol in mice were also assessed. Carvacrol (cvc) was administered orally at single doses of 12.5, 25 and 50 mg/kg. *The acute treatment of cvc decreased the immobility time in the forced swimming and tail suspension tests without accompanying changes in ambulation in the open-field test. The anti-immobility effect of carvacrol (25 mg/kg) was not prevented by pretreatment of mice with p-chlorophenylalanine, prazosin and yohimbine. *On the other hand, the pretreatment of mice with SCH23390 or sulpiride completely blocked the antidepressant-like effect of carvacrol (25 mg/kg) in the forced swimming test. *These results show that carvacrol presents antidepressant effects in the forced swimming and tail suspension tests; this effect seems to be dependent on its interaction with the dopaminergic system, but not with the serotonergic and noradrenergic systems.* Keywords: Carvacrol; Antidepressant; Forced swimming; Tail suspension; Dopaminergic system.
> ...





> Monoamine reuptake inhibition and mood-enhancing potential of a specified oregano extract.
> 
> Abstract
> A healthy, balanced diet is essential for both physical and mental well-being. Such a diet must include an adequate intake of micronutrients, essential fatty acids, amino acids and antioxidants. The monoamine neurotransmitters, serotonin, dopamine and noradrenaline, are derived from dietary amino acids and are involved in the modulation of mood, anxiety, cognition, sleep regulation and appetite. The capacity of nutritional interventions to elevate brain monoamine concentrations and, as a consequence, with the potential for mood enhancement, has not been extensively evaluated. The present study investigated an extract from oregano leaves, with a specified range of active constituents, identified via an unbiased, high-throughput screening programme. *The oregano extract was demonstrated to inhibit the reuptake and degradation of the monoamine neurotransmitters in a dose-dependent manner, and microdialysis experiments in rats revealed an elevation of extracellular serotonin levels in the brain. Furthermore, following administration of oregano extract, behavioural responses were observed in mice that parallel the beneficial effects exhibited by monoamine-enhancing compounds when used in human subjects. In conclusion, these data show that an extract prepared from leaves of oregano, a major constituent of the Mediterranean diet, is brain-active, with moderate triple reuptake inhibitory activity, and exhibits positive behavioural effects in animal models. We postulate that such an extract may be effective in enhancing mental well-being in humans.*


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Clary Sage. Haven't tried this myself.



> *Antidepressant-like effect of Salvia sclarea is explained by modulation of dopamine activities in rats.*
> 
> AIM OF THE STUDY:
> The purpose of the present study was to screen aromatic essential oils that have antidepressant effects to identify the regulatory mechanisms of selected essential oils.
> ...


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

This is substance is not only specific for and protect dopamine neurons but it actually helps to regrow them. I dont' remember reading any other substance that can do this. This one has become popular in longecity circles. It's called astragaloside IV, extracted from astragalus.



> Neuroprotective effects of Astragaloside IV in 6-hydroxydopamine-treated primary nigral cell culture.
> 
> Abstract
> Parkinson's disease (PD) is caused by a progressive degeneration of dopaminergic neurons in the substantia *****. Oxidative stress and neural degeneration are suggested to be involved in the pathogenesis of Parkinson's disease. In the present study, Astragaloside IV (AS-IV) extracted from the dried root of Astragalus membranaceus, a well-known Chinese medicine used for the treatment of neurodegenerative diseases, was investigated for its capacity to protect dopaminergic neurons in experimental Parkinson's disease. By examining the effect of AS-IV on 6-hydroxydopamine (6-OHDA)-induced loss of dopaminergic neurons in primary nigral culture, *we found that AS-IV pretreatment significantly and dose-dependently attenuated 6-OHDA-induced loss of dopaminergic neurons.* Neuronal fiber length studies showed that massive neuronal cell death with degenerated neurons was observed in those cultures incubated with 6-OHDA, whereas in AS-IV co-treatments most dopaminergic neurons were seen to be intact and sprouting. In flow cytometric analysis, *AS-IV resulted in a marked and dose-dependent rescue in tyrosine hydrolase (TH)-immunopositive cells from 6-OHDA-induced degeneration of dopaminergic neurons.* Double immunofluorescence revealed that* AS-IV treatment alone at concentrations of 100 and 200 microM increased the level of TH and NOS (nitrite oxide synthase) immunoreactivities;* however, the protective effect of AS-IV on TH and NOS immunopositive cells in 6-OHDA treated nigral cell cultures was only seen at a concentration of 100 microM. These findings show that AS-IV can protect dopaminergic neurons against 6-OHDA-induced degeneration. *Besides the neuroprotective effect, AS-IV alone promoted neurite outgrowth and increased TH and NOS immunoreactive of dopaminergic neurons. The neuroprotective and neurosprouting effects of AS-IV are specific for dopaminergic neurons and it has therapeutic potential in the treatment of PD.*


----------



## solala (Feb 14, 2012)

Beggiatoa said:


> I've been experimenting with low doses of oregano oil and I feel like it has helped my SA.


could you please tell me what dosage do you take and which brand? thanks.


----------



## molefacedmofo (Jan 16, 2012)

L theanine mixed with panax ginseng extract(both taken sublingually) gives me a noticeable mild dopamine buzz. Both act on dopamine.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

solala said:


> could you please tell me what dosage do you take and which brand? thanks.


I'm using this one. One softgel, first thing in the AM.
http://www.iherb.com/Nature-s-Answer-Oil-of-Oregano-90-Softgels/5221?at=0


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

oregano oil !?! isn't that what i get on my sub at subway? lol how is that working?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Acetyl-L-carnitine can help here the study



> Acetyl-L-carnitine (ALCAR) is the acetyl ester of carnitine that has been reported to be beneficial in depressive disorders and Alzheimer's disease. A 7-day administration of ALCAR in rats increased dopamine and serotonin output in the nucleus accumbens shell and it prevented the development of escape deficit produced by acute exposure to unavoidable stress. No tolerance developed to this protective effect, which appeared to be mediated by (1) the activation of 5-HT1A receptors, as it was antagonized by the administration of WAY100635 30 min before stress exposure; and (2) a process of neuronal plasticity dependent on NMDA receptor activity, as subcutaneous dizocilpine infusion during ALCAR treatment prevented the development of the protective effect on stress. Chronic stress exposure maintains an escape deficit condition that is reverted by a long-term treatment with antidepressants, but the same condition was not modified by long-term ALCAR administration. Thus, ALCAR cannot be defined as an antidepressant.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

here another one



> We studied the effect of acetyl-L-carnitine (ALCAR) on dopamine release and the effect of long-term acetyl-L-carnitine treatment on age-related changes in striatal dopamine receptors and brain amino acid levels.
> 
> In striatal tissue that had been incubated with [3H]dopamine, acetyl-L-carnitine increased the release of [3H]dopamine evoked by electrical stimulation. In striatal tissue from aged mice administered acetyl-L-carnitine for 3 months, the release of [3H]dopamine evoked by electrical stimulation was higher than that of its aged control; the release after a second stimulation was similar in the two groups.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Tyrosine is available in pill form and is a precursor to dopamine. Taking it is reputed to increase dopamine.


----------

